# Trial-Techniken auf Enduro übertragen



## ph91 (16. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin jetzt einige Jahre mit meinem Enduro u.a. am Gardasee unterwegs. Sehr kurzem überlege ich mir zur Verbesserung von Fahrtechnik und Bikegefühl in ein Trial-Bike zu investieren... 
Ich war im Teenager-Alter öfter mal mit meinem Hardtail im Skaterpark unterwegs oder habe Wheelies und einfache Trialtechniken geübt (Hinterrad versetzen, seitlich springen, balancieren, usw...), worüber ich im Nachhinein sehr sehr froh bin!
Auch aus den guten Erinnerungen an die Zeit, will ich wieder in Richtung Trial gehen und hoffe dadurch auch meine MTB Fahrtechnik zu verbessern. Was sagt ihr dazu: Lassen sich Techniken (außer Hinterrad versetzen, Balancieren) auf ein 160mm/180mm Federweg Enduro "übertragen" bzw. bringt das Üben mit dem Trialbike was für die Technik mit einem gut gefederten Fahrrad um damit noch schwierigere Trails zu fahren? Ich hoffe, ihr versteht was ich meine.
Außerdem wollte ich wissen, ob man für 500-600  schon ein gutes Gebrauchtes kriegen kann? Was haltet ihr von den Angeboten die aktuell hier im Bikemarkt sind (sind ja nur 6 Stück)...
Ich freu mich auf eure Antworten,
Philipp


----------



## duro e (16. Oktober 2012)

Die trialtechniken sind wunderbar für andere bikes , egal ob enduro oder gar downhill , das feeling und die techniken geben grade im schwierigen gelände so viel sicherheit. 
du kannst auch mit nem fully trialen hier der RAY hat auch super super videos!
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/14789 eines meiner lieblingsvideos

nen bike solltest du schnell finden , in der preisklasse gibts eig viele gute , aber auch schrott . bikemarkt ist nicht immer optimal , schau hier lieber im verkaufe thread im trial forum , da gibts mehr auswahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (16. Oktober 2012)

Mehr an Bike Beherrschung dazulernen als beim Trialen kannst du glaub ich net 

Kann man vieles an Fahrtechniken auf dem Trail gebrauchen und nutzen.
Mit das Wichtigste ist das Trainieren des Balancegefühls.
Das musst du ja beim Trialn unweigerlich komplett verinnerlichen.


Also ein ganz klares *"dafür" * 

Du kannst nur dazulernen und ganz nebenbei machts auch mega Spaß.


----------



## ph91 (16. Oktober 2012)

Cool! Danke für die Antwort! Das Video ist klasse!! Das hier kennst du wahrscheinlich auch: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fohPU3pDpFU"]Chris Akrigg - A Hill in Spain - YouTube[/nomedia] ...einer meiner Favorites!! 
Ein Freund von mir hat ein Monty Trial Bike, das werde ich am Wochenende mal ausprobieren. Gibt es hier Marken die man meiden sollte?


----------



## duro e (16. Oktober 2012)

naja ich rate nicht dazu nen gebrauchtes koxx zu kaufen oder so rahmen mit ner wandtärke von nem blatt papier , die schon zerranzt sind.  das gesamtpaket muss einfach stimmen , wenn der rahmen gut ist , und der rest mist , das ist auch käse  , lass dir da ruhig von deinem freund was erklären bzw zeigen . bevor du dir hier ne mogelpackung kaufst , sowas hab ich auch schon erlebt beim freund, ist aber eher die seltene ausnahme hier.


----------



## ph91 (16. Oktober 2012)

Okay, danke für den Tipp mit koxx! Bin mal echt aufs Wochenende gespannt, Monty scheint wohl schon eine der besseren Producer zu sein. 
Gibt es noch andere Märkte für Gebraucht Trial Bikes als der Verkaufs-Thread und der Bikemarkt hier? Irgendwelche Geheimtipps?

Hab richtig Lust auf Trial-Biken!!


----------



## duro e (16. Oktober 2012)

naja montys sind auch mit vorsicht zu geniessen , das sind alles wettkampf schleudern , die sind halt auf gewicht gebaut . die verzeihen nicht immer alles auf dauer , generell sind die neueren rahmen alle anfälliger . aber alte ,,panzer" sind leider nicht so oft zu bekommen , weil die alten rahmen machten locker nen paar jahre . 

zum suchen , also der bikemarkt und verkaufe thread sind schon gescheit , ebay kleinanzeigen ist gut , aber ab und auch mist drin , genau wie bei ebay selber.


----------



## hst_trialer (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich schließe mich den Vorrednern an. 

Ich bin ja erst seit 1,5 Jahren in den "Bergen" (schwäbische Alb), aber dank des Trial hatte ich gleich eine super Bikebeherrschung. Das haben mir sogar ein paar Locals hier bestätigt die schon ein paar Jahre mehr Enduro oder Allmountain fahren. Kaum zu glauben, aber da konnte ich recht schnell ein paar Leute abhängen. (Musste mich nur daran gewöhnen, dass im Gefälle ein paar andere Gesetze gelten  )


----------



## MisterLimelight (17. Oktober 2012)

ich breche eine lanze fÃ¼r monty und koxx. Die mÃ¶gen zwar teuer und nicht die stabilsten sein, dennoch muss man die nicht fahren als wÃ¤ren sie aus glas. Und wenn der Rahmen ernsthaft kaputt geht kriegt man einen neuen anderen ab 200â¬. 
Am Anfang einfach machen, viel Auswahl gibtÂ´s auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt eh nicht. Teile Austauschen muss man eh. Und wenn Dir das nix bringt kann man ein Gebrauchtes mit wenig Verlust wieder verkaufen.
Da Du ja vom MTB kommst und da auch wieder hinwillst wÃ¼rde ich zum 26" raten.


----------



## Eisbein (17. Oktober 2012)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich den Vorrednern an.
> 
> Ich bin ja erst seit 1,5 Jahren in den "Bergen" (schwäbische Alb), aber dank des Trial hatte ich gleich eine super Bikebeherrschung. Das haben mir sogar ein paar Locals hier bestätigt die schon ein paar Jahre mehr Enduro oder Allmountain fahren. Kaum zu glauben, aber da konnte ich recht schnell ein paar Leute abhängen. (Musste mich nur daran gewöhnen, dass im Gefälle ein paar andere Gesetze gelten  )



Jau genau so gehts mir auch. Bin vor 2 jahren in die Alpen gezogen und vorher in Berlin fast kein mtb gefahren, nur trial.

Komm ich hier her und ich fahr auf gleichem level mit leuten die schon 10Jahre lang fahren.

Wirklich trialen wollte ich mit meinem Enduro jetzt nich unbedingt und es lassen sich die techniken auch nur bedingt übertragen. Aber es bringt dir ein bikegefühl, worum dich deine bikekolegen beneiden werden!

Und sowas wie endos, oder floater drops aus dem stand, sorgt immer wieder für ein staunen bei den mitfahrern


----------



## ecols (17. Oktober 2012)

Definitiv!


Gerrade das droppen aus dem Stand, der aktive Absprung, Schweinehops, Balance sind mit der Fahrtechnik von nicht-Trialern nicht zu vergleichen. Die brauchen immer Schnwung und Auslauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph91 (4. November 2012)

hi zusammen,
bin immernoch auf der Suche. Was sagt ihr dazu:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/65094-koxx-racing-code 
vs
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/48701-yaabaa-1499-trial-26-echo-atomz-truvativ-magura
?? 
Vielleicht nicht gerade die Meinungen der Verkäufer xD
Dank schon mal!


----------



## trialelmi (5. November 2012)

Im Frühjahr findet man auf den Trialwettbewerben immer gute Gebrauchte, denn dann haben viele ihre neuen Bikes und es lohnt da mal vorbeizufahren und das nicht nur zum Gebrauchtkauf, sondern um das sich mal life anzusehen oder gleich mitzufahren.


----------



## erwinosius (6. November 2012)

@ph91: Würde eher zum Jabaa tendieren. ist doch eher nach dem "heutigen Standard" Aufgebaut. Auch wenn Jabaa schon eher die billigere Radmarke ist kann man den Rahmen gerade als Anfänger ein ganzes Stück fahren.
Wobei ich finde für die Ausstattung ist es fast ein bisschen zu teuer.

gruß
erwin


----------



## duro e (6. November 2012)

yaabaa dinger gelten als billigware , die rahmen kommen aber aus der selben schmiede , wo auch die koxx rahmen geschweiÃt werden soweit ich das weiÃ. das label yaabaa ist einfach nur eine ,,gÃ¼nstige " alternative zum teureren koxx. es werden bei den yaabaas in serie einfach nur die billigsten teile drangebaut um den preis zu drÃ¼cken , sodass es aus dem hause nicht nur die koxx rÃ¤der fÃ¼r 1500â¬+ X gibt.


----------



## Eisbein (7. November 2012)

ich wollt grade sagen, vergleich mal einige yaabaa rahmen, oder details mit den rahmen(details) von Koxx  !!!

Und die rahmen kommen doch sicher eh alle aus der gleichen halle...


----------



## coaby (12. Januar 2015)

Geiler Thread!
Ich fahre Enduro, sehr gerne technische Trails. Leider komme ich mit der Technik nicht richtig weiter. Würde mir deshalb gerne ein passendes Bike kaufen, um in Richtung der Moves von den genannten Videos trainieren zu können. 

Leider tue ich mich mit der Bike Auswahl etwas schwer. Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben? Ist aktuell irgend ein Bike im Bikemarkt zu empfehlen? Gibt es ein tolles Angebot von einem Internetshop? EIn "Vermögen" will ich nicht ausgeben. Ich möchte es vor allem Abends nach der Arbeit nützen, gerade jetzt wo es so früh dunkel wird.

Und: würdet ihr zu einer Stargabel oder Federgabel tendieren?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (13. Januar 2015)

Hallo coaby,
Wenn du ein günstiges Bike suchst ist der Bikemarkt auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen. Die Räder dort haben eigentlich immer ein angemessenes Preis Leistungsverhältnis.
Ich emfpehle nur ungern irgendein Rad da ich nicht weiß was du genau willst.
Da du aber vom MTB kommst würde ich dir zu einem 26" raten. Da gibt es ein paar. Und dein Preisrahmen wäre auch interessant damit man dir besser helfen kann.

Achja, beim Trial fährt man mittlerweile nur noch Starrgabel. Damit sind auch die grundlegenden Techniken leichter zu lernen und die Gabeln sind stabiler und leichter.

Gruß
erwin


----------

